# swollen lymph nodes in the pubic area?? x-post



## indigolilybear (Nov 28, 2001)

HI all. I have a question....I have found a egg sized swollen area on the right side of my pubic area. I went to the dr. today who said it is either a hernia (which I suspect it isn't) or a swollen lymph node. She said that could be for a variety of reasons, including lymphoma!!! My MIL said their son when going through puberty had one removed for being swollen and their dr. said it was due to hormones. I"m not sure where it was.

Anyway, since I am newly pregnant, I am wondering if it is related. Has anyone ever experienced it before?? I am hoping that someone has. I'm kind of nervous about this.....I *think* it'll be allright but I guess no one likes to hear cancer is a possibility~~~

Thanks mamas.


----------



## Jennah_Gole (Dec 12, 2001)

Maybe its a Bartholin gland cyst. Here is some info from this website: http://www.familydoctor.org/handouts/235.html

What is the Bartholin's gland?

The Bartholin's gland is a tiny organ on each of the labia (vaginal lips), near the opening of the vagina. If the vagina were the face of a clock, these glands would be found at about 4 and 8 o'clock. Normally they are invisible. They make a small amount of fluid that lubricates the vaginal lips. If a flap of skin grows over the opening of one of the glands, the fluid backs up. It causes a round swelling called a cyst (say "sis-st"). The cyst can grow from the size of a penny to larger than an orange, although most don't get bigger than a golf ball. They can be tender.

Are Bartholin's gland cysts caused by an infection?

Most of the time, Bartholin's gland cysts are not infected. In some cases, however, they can be caused by an infection, or they may become infected. Your doctor may want to check the fluid in the cyst. Most infected cysts, called abscesses (say "ab-sess-es"), contain the normal bacteria that are found on your skin. Some infected cysts, however, are caused by sexually transmitted bacteria (germs).

How do I know if I have a Bartholin's gland cyst?

You may notice a round, painless or slightly tender bulge in one of the vaginal lips, near the opening of the vagina. It may stay the same size or may slowly grow larger. Cysts that get infected are usually very tender. In extreme cases, walking may be painful. Your doctor will look at the area to see if you have a cyst and to find out if it's infected.

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## indigolilybear (Nov 28, 2001)

Huh. Thanks!!

Actually it doesn't sound like what I have since it's not near my labia really, more to the side of my pubic area.

Hopefully either they or I will figure this out soon.
THanks again


----------

